# Anyone hunt with a beannie flip or a blowgun?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

If so, what all have you killed with one? I just purchased a Marksman beannie flip. Purty neat little gadget. I use to make home made ones when I was little but I never hunted with any that I made. Probably cause I got them taken away from me at school! :nono: But I also bought it to kind of keep the stray dogs away. I'm getting so many neighbors anymore it isn't always safe to shoot a gun around here anymore. 

Oh yes, What is your favorite ammo to use in a beannie flip? And, what other weapons have you hunted with besides rifles, pistols, and bow&arrows.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Used a Nail Gun.Works good on Pigons and Sparrows.

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I got a Wrist Rocket when I was a kid. Bought a can of glass marbles at a garage sale and killed lots of squirrels with them. Ball bearings are better but were harder to come by. 

I never had much luck with wire darts in blowguns with anything bigger than a sparrow. They would get nailed to the barn wall, everything else would run or fly off. 

I have tried hunting with a sling, but never was accurate enough. I can throw a rock a tremendous distance, usually forward, sometimes straight up or backwards. 

When I was a kid everybody had spears and we would hunt rabbits with them. I want to try an atlatl.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Ed, have you read the latest issue of "The Backwoodsman"? In it has a article of shooting arrows with a beanie flip/slingshot. According to the author it will shoot a arrow quit far, 150 yards, if my memory serves me right. You have to redisgn your beanie flip and the arrow but I can see how it works. I'm gonna have to give it a try and see if it would be powerful enough to actually use to hunt deer with. I can see it being used for small game easily. 

This morning I took my beanie flip and a 1/2 dozen 50 cal. lead balls with me down to the creek to see how well it works. My first shot I aimed up through the air out over the trees. I wanted to see how well it would fly. I was impressed. The next shot I aimed at a bunch of minnows swimming by. I shot way low and wasn't very impressed with the splash it made. Then I walked up on top of the bridge and looked way up stream and noticed a racoon wading around looking for crawdads. I took aim and shot about 10 feet short but made the **** curious of what made the splash. He came toward the splashing sound. My next shot I hit about 10 inches right in front of him and made him jump about a foot above the water. 3rd and 4th shot was way over him. By then I was out of lead balls so I started using small rocks. Wow, what a waste of time that was. I couldn't even get a rock to fly straight. They would go out so far and then make a quick hook to the left or right, some straight down. Finally the racoon noticed me walking around looking for rocks and ran off. 

I didn't bother buying any ammo with my beanie flip as I thought I have access to plenty of rocks. Wow, now I know better.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Nope, never seen the magazine. I do recall trying arrows in my slingshot, I also tried everything else. My arrows would go, but not very accurate. Lead balls would be good, I got in trouble for cutting open a few of my dad's 00 buck once. I have a 54 mold, I bet it would make quite a smack.

One time at the SHOT Show, there was a display of some "adventurer" guy with no shirt and a hairy chest. He had a polycarbonate slingshot that looked like Buck Rogers. It flowed back over his arm halfway to his elbow, and then extended forward of his fingers about 12". The rubbers went over pulleys on the forks, instead of ending there, and then went down and tied off somewhere in front. It ended up with about a 4 foot pull. There were pictures of him with dead anteaters and kangaroos and all sorts of stuff. He wasn't there but I took a brochure and tried to contact him for months, but only got an answering machine. I would have liked to try it. I guess I could make something similar to test the concept. 

If you ever read Elmer Keith's bio, the old Idaho gunwriter, he and his brother were being chased by some bad man when he was a kid. He took his slingshot and a 36 caliber pistol ball, spun around and fired. He said he heard the guy's front teeth go click and disappear, and the guy went down hard. He thought that ball might have gone out the back of his throat, but they never found him


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> Nope, never seen the magazine. I do recall trying arrows in my slingshot, I also tried everything else. My arrows would go, but not very accurate. Lead balls would be good, I got in trouble for cutting open a few of my dad's 00 buck once. I have a 54 mold, I bet it would make quite a smack.
> 
> One time at the SHOT Show, there was a display of some "adventurer" guy with no shirt and a hairy chest. He had a polycarbonate slingshot that looked like Buck Rogers. It flowed back over his arm halfway to his elbow, and then extended forward of his fingers about 12". The rubbers went over pulleys on the forks, instead of ending there, and then went down and tied off somewhere in front. It ended up with about a 4 foot pull. There were pictures of him with dead anteaters and kangaroos and all sorts of stuff. He wasn't there but I took a brochure and tried to contact him for months, but only got an answering machine. I would have liked to try it. I guess I could make something similar to test the concept.
> 
> If you ever read Elmer Keith's bio, the old Idaho gunwriter, he and his brother were being chased by some bad man when he was a kid. He took his slingshot and a 36 caliber pistol ball, spun around and fired. He said he heard the guy's front teeth go click and disappear, and the guy went down hard. He thought that ball might have gone out the back of his throat, but they never found him



Ed, does this look somewhat familiar??








It's the Marksman LaserHawk Stealth slingshot.(discontinued :Bawling: )
Had one back in '84, and it was a blast. If a squirrel, rabbit or quail was within 20yds, it was going on the spit. My preferred ammo was .50 lead balls, and practiced quite a bit. Also used marbles to practice with, lighter and different trajectory but still helped with group size. 
Practice enough and you can do 1" groups @ 10yds.
Make sure you get a slingshot with a wrist brace. It helps to keep the slingshot stable.
You can hold the slingshot with anywhere from a 0Âº to 90Âº, doesn't matter what angle as long as it's comfortable to you and you keep it consistent.
Same with the the anchor point and where you place the shot at, be consistent.
Can also shoot paintballs with it. Grackles and starlings are great steady flyers, after awhile you can amaze your friends by scaring the tail feathers off of the starlings.

Will

p.s. If need be, a slingshot can kill a med/large dog with a well placed head shot.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

That picture is close to the one I saw, but his was fluorescent colors and the forks extended out much further. I think the brace was a bit longer, too. These guys might have copied off of him, or vice versa. I saw mine in about '97, so if you had this model in '84, maybe you had the original. If I could recall his name, I'd try to find one on ebay. 

You are right about shooting them, keep the same anchor and everything consistent for best accuracy. 

Yesterday I was in the back field shooting a homemade 60 lb takedown recurve and rubber blunts. DW yelled get ready, pointed up and here came a Canada goose 75 yards up. I pulled and released about 20 yards in front of him and the arrow passed between his neck and shoulder, no more than 3 inches from him. He took evasive action. I'm not that good a shot, but it was a great lucky shot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, I'm even more impressed. 

This afternoon I made a homemade beanie flip, just like the ones I use to make when growing up. I'm 47 and I haven't made one in only God knows how long. I cut a fork from a small hickory tree. Then cut a piece of leather to hold the ammo and searched around and found some wide rubber bands. I looped two rubberbands together for each side of the limb and tied between the the limbs and the leather patch. 

When I compared my homemade b.flip to the store bought one I found out it performs every bit as good as the store bought marksman, as far as velocity goes. The marksmen was easier to hold due to it's design but it was a lot noiser then the homemade flip. The homemade flip was much quieter but shot just as fast. Now if I was to double the rubberbands I believe I will have one much more powerful then the marksman. If I get time tomorrow I will experiment more with both of them. I might remove the rubber tubing off the marksman and place rubberbands on the limbs and see how it performs. 

Also, this evening I found that old 1/4-20 machine nuts fly real good through the air. I have tons of rusted machine nuts around here.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Loved shooting 45 cal round balls with my wrist rocket. Got one of those blowguns in college that shot wire darts....man that was a kick! Hey, if you want to make a simple fun blow gun for your kids here is what we did.
1. Take an old aluminum arrow shaft and cut off both ends- Note: The more length the better.
2. Take a box of the blue plastic Q-tips and cut off the end of one.
3. Insert a stick pin into the hollow Q-tip (pointed side out as if I needed to say that).
4. Pass the Q-tip over a flame (lighter/candle) until the plastic begins melting.
5. Squish the Q-tip down by rolling the melted end between your fingers.

Out of about 100 such Q-tip darts you will have 15-25 that shoot VERY consistently. The rest are scrap. Can be shot indoors at targets made from boxes. WILL penetrate 1/2" drywall......


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Don't make one out of a forky mule deer horn. They break and it hurts. I know. 

I once jammed the blower nozzle from a 120 psi air compressor into the mouthpiece of a blow gun. The wire darts would either penetrate the 100 year old 1" thick shop door, or accordion down flat. The best shooter I knew with a blowgun played trombone in high school. 

I went on a search for the old fancy slingshot, haven't found it yet. But I did find lots of interesting sites. This page:
http://www.precisionhuntingandfishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4410
had a list of links that were interesting, about halfway down.

Here is one of my favorites:http://www.geocities.com/blowgunhunter/index.html
That guy is having way too much fun. 

Hey, I've got old arrows, and Q-tips, and a 5yo boy. Time to get to work.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Ed,
Should have mentioned.....if you are concerned about the youngun's age....Just use regular Q-tips and don't insert the pin. They don't fly worth a hoot or hurt anything but the kids will have a blast.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

http://thecatapultkidslingshot.myfastforum.org/A_few_of_my_latest_completions_about17.html
Look at the molded leather pouches for shooting marbles, about 5/8 of the way down the page.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I have made lots of blowguns and sling shots in my life. I have been collecting thistle seed pods just as they open to make new darts for some blow guns that I made. I have got them for gifts at the Pow Wow next weekend. Got way to much work in them but that is what I was ask for this year,
Hillbillybob


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

OkieDavid said:


> Ed,
> Should have mentioned.....if you are concerned about the youngun's age....Just use regular Q-tips and don't insert the pin. They don't fly worth a hoot or hurt anything but the kids will have a blast.


I used a tapered shaft I found in the woods last week, and leave both ends on the Q tip. He is having a blast shooting a homemade paper target.


----------

